#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Múltiplas redes virtuais na mesma porta

## fhayashi

Bom dia galera!

Aqui na empresa, temos alguns enlaces PTP ligando escritórios filiais e também alguns pontos que só tem um usuário acessando nossa rede. Tudo entrando em um Mikrotik que rotea para dentro da nossa rede.

Apareceu um projeto que teremos redes de clientes se ligando à nossa mas eles também terão tráfego entre eles. Além disso, haverá monitoramento de alarmes que trafegarão por esses links e devem chegar à rede na nossa empresa de segurança.

A idéia então é colocar algumas setorias em nossas filiais para fechar conexão com os clientes.

Alguns pontos:

- Haverá tráfego entre diferentes filiais dos clientes e não queria que o tráfego tivesse de vir até minha matriz para depois voltar para eles.
- Os alarmes não teriam mecanismo de autenticação. Uma conexão IP simples conectando com a central de alarme.

Pensei no seguinte:
- Usuários individuais poderiam se conectar à nossa rede por PPPoE. Idéia é que ele só consiga conectar conosco mesmo.
- Os alarmes trafegaria por IP livremente na rede e eu colocaria um NAT no Mikrotik para chegar ao servidor de monitoramento.

Agora teria de criar uma rede virtual dos sites dos clientes como se todas as filiais dele estivessem conectadas e seguras. Pensei em fechar VPN entre todas as filiais de cada cliente mas não sei bem a estabilidade disso e se a conexão volta sozinha caso caia. 

Alguém já teve uma experiência parecida?

----------


## fhayashi

Ah, importante, nossas próprias filiais fechariam VPN com a matriz pois não há tráfego entre elas.

----------


## fhayashi

Consegui colocar tudo junto usando:

Usuários individuais
PPPoE

Lans
PPTP

Dispositivos
Roteamento IP bloqueandos os outros acessos

----------

